

Ask HN: Why is there no international Yelp? - pringle

I guess this is a two-part question:<p>1) Why hasn't Yelp gone international?<p>2) Why hasn't someone started an international version of Yelp?
======
profitbaron
There are international versions such as Qype which is quite popular in Europe

